# The Easter Bunny



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A sensitive animal lover driving down the highway strikes a rabbit. The driver pulls over and discovers a basket of eggs and candy scattered all around. Several yards away lies the crumpled body of a large rabbit clad in a blue pastel waistcoat. The man weeps.

A woman sees the man sobbing on the side of the road and pulls over. "What's wrong?" she asks.
"I've killed the Easter Bunny!" he cries, pointing to the dead rabbit.

The woman runs back to her car and returns with a spray can that she sprays all over the lifeless rabbit.

The Easter Bunny suddenly springs back to life, waves its paw at the two of them and hops down the road. Ten feet away he turns and waves again, hops another 10 feet and waves and repeats until he hops out of sight.

The man is astonished. "What is in that can? What did you spray on the Easter Bunny?"

The woman turns the can around so that the man can read the label.

"Hair Spray —
Restores life to dead hair,
adds permanent wave."


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

oh thats clever


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun'


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is NOT funny! :O•-:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

you used to tell better jokes


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> you used to tell better jokes


I still do, I just can't post the good ones on here. :O•-:


----------

